# Caught a strange fish in LMR



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

Nevermind, thx for the help.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a Silver-spotted Toothless River watchamacallit


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Skipjack Herring or possibly a Mooneye, both are very common on the lower LMR.
Did it jump when hooked? then probably a Skippie!

Salmonid


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

my guess would be a skippy but to me they look more like a tarpon just mini sized and full of fight


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Fresh water tarpon, yassa!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sounds like a skipjack to me. I caught one down on Kentucky Lake while fishing for bass a few years ago, had no idea what it was until someone told me. I ended up giving it to them and they caught a 25lb catfish on it. So its good catfish bait...lol


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds like you are now hooked on MUSKIE!!! You need to seek help to rid yourself of this affliction. It has a way of taking over your mind and tackle your box!!! ONE AND YOUR DONE!


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Sounds like he caught a Gar, because they have the long body, nasty teeth, and spots!

BlueWater


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

BlueWater said:


> Sounds like he caught a Gar, because they have the long body, nasty teeth, and spots!
> 
> BlueWater


The only thing that kept me from thinking gar is he said it had no teeth...


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

It was a Muskie. I searched images online of all the fish you all named. I never caught a Muskie before. Had no idea they were in the LMR.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Did you forget about 'having no teeth'?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

BassMasterFlash said:


> It was a Muskie. I searched images online of all the fish you all named. I never caught a Muskie before. Had no idea they were in the LMR.



Muskies have the shape of a Barracuda, however they are usualy brown in color, not bright silver. They also have big teeth, bigger than on a Pike. The first muskie I caught had teeth that almost looked like dogs teeth.


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

Yea, it looked just like a muskie, but had no teeth. I searched online and can;t find the fish. The closest thing it looks like is a muskie.


----------



## rmainger (Aug 11, 2005)

Well if looks to be a musky but has no teeth maybe its because he is still a baby at 10 inches! Just my 2 cents


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A musky has teeth at 2" long.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

A silver muskie with no teeth....that's a new one.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Check this link out, might help:
http://www.ohiodnr.com/dnap/rivfish/


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

rmainger said:


> Well if looks to be a musky but has no teeth maybe its because he is still a baby at 10 inches! Just my 2 cents


Yeah it would be a baby, but they still have teeth as babies. Muskie and Pike are predators they eat other fish, birds, rodents, etc... I am not saying it was a not a muskie, because I am not the one that caught it, but a silver toothless muskie would be a first for me as well like teamplaker said.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Could it have been a chub of some sort? I have caught plenty of chubs that fit the description.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I bet it was a large "Common Shiner".

>BornToFish


----------



## CCRiley2 (Sep 18, 2006)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Check this link out, might help:
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/dnap/rivfish/


they don't even have gar listed!?!


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I know from experience that shiners can get as big as 8-10", and often get little black spots all over them. Especially this time of the year.

>BornToFish


----------



## oldroller (Nov 6, 2005)

i caught a musky once that had no front teeth.i think it was a young one


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I think I may know what kind of fish this was. If my memory serves me correctly, I remember tell of a very rare hybrid cross between a co-ho salmon, a walleye, and a muskie. 
It's called a Cowalski. 
Poor things can barely swim, let alone eat.


----------

